# ga15,ga16,sr18,sr20 interchangeable parts



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I own a 1999 pulsar with a ga15 engine. I've been thinking about getting a ga16,sr18or sr20 motor for my car. The ga16 cost more than an sr20 where I come from. what the heck should I do. I have the head of an sr18 which is equivalent to an sr20 so I was gonna use the TB from it on the 15 but can the intake manifold and injectors fit too. Should I turbo my 15 instead of putt in the 20?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Why does the ga16 cost more than the sr20?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

*cost*

That doese'nt make any sence....
it should be the other way around.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

maybe fuel efficiency is more important around those parts, or there's extra taxes for engines of a certain displacemnt or larger. Many factors could determine that...or it's just a typo.


----------

